# looking to marraige



## chem (Oct 26, 2011)

iam mohamed from egypt and work as chemist in petrochemical company and have 27 years and i am so suffer without marraige and hope find good wife to establish family 

my problem hate woman keep her small yellow hair cover hand and legs and in face , so i can't marry from egyptain girl because almost have this thing ,and me like my wife all thing in my life and love her more ,so what i can do


----------

